# Waffenmeister keine Armbrüste?



## Zentaer (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich spiele erst seit kurzem einen Zwergischen Waffenmeister(lvl19). Nun habe ich nach den gestrigen Levelaufstieg meinen Ausbilder besucht und wollte endlich mit einer Armbrust schiessen lernen. Doch dass war leider nicht möglich, ich kann zwar ab Level 20 Bogenschiessen lernen aber bitte wo bleiben die ach so viel erwähnten Waffenfertigkeiten der Klasse???

Und wen man das Ganze auf das Rollenspiel bezieht, frage ich mich was ich als Zwerg mit einem Bogen soll?

Schon traurig *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Mai 2007)

Im Herrn der Ringe gibt es Zwerge, die mit Bögen umgehen können, das ist also völlig korrekt.

Und die ach so viel erwähnten Waffenertigkeiten sind vorhanden.
Mir fallen spontan nur 3 Waffentypen ein, die der Waffenmeister nicht tragen kann: Armbrust, Stab und Hellebarde.


----------



## Zentaer (29. Mai 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Im Herrn der Ringe gibt es Zwerge, die mit Bögen umgehen können, das ist also völlig korrekt.
> 
> Und die ach so viel erwähnten Waffenertigkeiten sind vorhanden.
> Mir fallen spontan nur 3 Waffentpen ein, die der Waffenmeister nicht tragen kann: Armbrust, Stab und Hellebarde.



Mag ja sein dass das völlig korrekt nur ich errinere mich kaum an eine Szene aus den vier Romanen in der ein Zwerg einen Pfeil abgeschossen haben soll. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Waffenmeister auf jede beliebige Waffe zugreifen können. Selbst wenn ich von der Armbrust absehen sollte(wobei mir da mal einer einen wirklich stichfesten Grund nennen sollte) muss ich mich doch sehr stark wundern das du hier noch den Stab und die Hellbarde erwähnst. Vor allem die Hellbarde sollte auch von einen Waffenmeister geführt werden können. 

Nun aber anscheinend war es zu schwierig sich soetwas wie Volkspezifische Waffengattungen einfallen zu lassen. Schade Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LemyDanger (10. Juli 2007)

Zentaer schrieb:


> ... muss ich mich doch sehr stark wundern das du hier noch den Stab und die Hellbarde erwähnst. Vor allem die Hellbarde sollte auch von einen Waffenmeister geführt werden können.



Entschuldige bitte, aber hast Du eine Hellebarde schonmal im Original gesehen? Die ist 2-3mal so lang, wie der Zwerg hoch ist (Kommt drauf an ob Speer oder Pike).
Kannst Du mir bitte erkären, wie ein Zwerg damit sinnvol umgehen soll?
Ist für normalgewachsene schon nicht einfach, von dem Gescwindigkeitsverlust mal ganz abgesehen. Für nen Wächter vielleicht ne XS Version, aber für einen Waffenmeister vollkommen fehl am Platz, da nahezu reine Defensivwaffe.


----------



## Horomir7 (16. August 2007)

Hellebarden sind meiner Meinung nach nur für den Hauptmann wichtig. Da der Wächter sowieso das Schild braucht sollte er auf ne zweihändige Hellebarde verzichten ^^

Ich als 47er WM finde dass es egal ist ob man mit Bogen oder Armbrust herumläuft weil:
1. sieht ein Bogen besser aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. benutzt man die Fernwaffen zu 90% eh nur zum pullen, und da hat man meist eh nur zeit für 1 - 2 Schuss.

Natürlich hat es mich zu beginn auch gewundert dass ein Waffenmeister nicht alle Waffen nutzen kann. Aber wenn man schon länger spielt versteht man auch warum!

Hellebarde: eher Defensiv-Waffe
Stab: für Kundige (ein Waffenmeister mit Gandalfs Stab z.B. sieht ja sehr schlimm aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Armbrust: der Waffenmeister braucht Fernkampfwaffen nur zum Pullen, da wäre ne aufwendig gearbeitete Armbrust recht fehl am Platz und unpraktisch in der Handhabung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

